# 1995 Altima brake pad replacement



## dbtheo (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello All,

I'm a newbie here, my wife has a 1995 altima that needs to have new brake pads installed. I'm not sure if there is already a thread posted that has DIY info, if so could some one link me to it? If not, if someone could give me directions it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!  

Dave


----------



## dbtheo (Sep 26, 2005)

a bump to help out a newb..


----------



## adroga (Sep 16, 2005)

try going to www.autozone.com and click on repair info. You will need to select the manufacturer, model and year and you will find the info you need.

maybe this link will work: http://www.autozone.com/servlet/UiBroker?UseCase=RG001&UserAction=beginRepairGuide

brake pads are easy. there will be 2 bolts holding the caliper to the rear of the torque member. remove those and the claiper will come off. be careful not to put a strain on the flexible brake line that leads to the caliper or you might break it.
The pads should fall off when the caliper comes off. Remove the clips that retain the pads in there. Be careful not to press on the brake pedal or your piston will fly out of you caliper.

Buy some decent pads, clean the area with some brake cleaner, apply some anti squeal to the back of the pads(NOT the surface the touches the disc, but the surface that faces away from the disc.) you will need a tool that attaches to a long socket that will allow you to rotate the piston back into the caliper so that the newer thicker pads will fit it. Cant remember the name, buts its a small cubical shaped metallic object with different sides for different cars I think.

Remove the slider pins and clean then real well and relube them.

Reassemble.

Break your new brake pads in.

I think thats it... autozone should show you pics and more detailled instructions on how to.


----------



## dbtheo (Sep 26, 2005)

adroga said:


> try going to www.autozone.com and click on repair info. You will need to select the manufacturer, model and year and you will find the info you need.
> 
> maybe this link will work: http://www.autozone.com/servlet/UiBroker?UseCase=RG001&UserAction=beginRepairGuide
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------

